# Taschenlampen Large Beamshot Collection!



## scs (Sep 2, 2015)

In case no one has linked to it, here's a very extensive collection of beamshots on a German forum:

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/beamshot-vergleiche/27575-566-beamshots-lampenbildern.html


----------



## RobertM (Sep 3, 2015)

*Re: 533 Beamshots*

Wow, that's quite the collection of beamshots!


----------



## richbuff (Sep 3, 2015)

*Re: 533 Beamshots*

That topic thread has been linked on this forum, such as here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...n-Meteor-M43&p=4660118&viewfull=1#post4660118

The trees in the back are about 100 meters away. So far, the Meteor M43 XP-L sheds the most light on those trees. The beamshot posted for it there provided me with the final impetus to acquire it. 

I hope the beamshot for the Acebeam K60 is added soon.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 3, 2015)

*Re: 533 Beamshots*

That is neat guys. I missed where it was previously posted. Impressive amount of time to take all those pictures, edit them then upload them! Wowz.


EDIT: That DQG Hobi beamshot is pretty darn impressive.


----------



## richbuff (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: 533 Beamshots*

Updated to 566.

Acebeam K60 and Niwalker MM18 are added, among other new additions.


----------



## richbuff (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: 533 Beamshots*

Updated to 573.

Thanks Bluzie for this great compendium of beamshots!


----------



## scs (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: 533 Beamshots*



richbuff said:


> Updated to 573.
> 
> Thanks Bluzie for this great compendium of beamshots!



Indeed. But the link keeps changing as well. Hard to keep it updated.


----------



## richbuff (Oct 2, 2015)

*Re: 533 Beamshots*

Updated recently to 600 beamshots. 

Notable additions: Fenix TK75vn 3*XH-P70, 

Nitecore TM36 Lite SBT-70 (notably missing for long time)

Niwalker Nova MM15 MB 2*XH-P70 (that was fast)

Noctigon Meteor M43vn 4*XH-P70

Thrunite TN36UE 3*XH-P70 (that was very fast)

and plenty of other items, too.


----------



## richbuff (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: 533 Beamshots*

Updated today from 607 to 632, after a brief hiatus. 

Lots of new Led Lenser additions, plus some some Niteye and Nitecore, etc. 

Thanks again, Bluzie!


----------



## Bluzie (Mar 22, 2016)

Some Beamshots at the 120 meter range.

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/herbstshots-120-meter.44670/#post-648866


----------



## richbuff (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for the beamshots! 

:welcome:


----------



## Bluzie (Apr 29, 2016)

Some new Beamshots.

Impressions

Hard work.


----------



## richbuff (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks, Bluzie, for the new beamshots. 667 to 700 is a nice addition. I check the topic daily to look for updates.


----------



## richbuff (May 19, 2016)

Updated again about 24 hours ago to 750. Thanks again, Bluzie!


----------



## Bluzie (Jul 3, 2016)

Some new Beamshots.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jul 4, 2016)

>>>>>Who makes the chrome and copper light in the OP's avatar picture on the linked page?


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: 533 Beamshots*



richbuff said:


> Updated recently to 600 beamshots.
> 
> Notable additions: Fenix TK75vn 3*XH-P70,
> 
> ...




What is the shortest and longest throwing light, that is added to this large beamshotcollection? HID....LED, and Halogen?


----------



## Bluzie (Jul 4, 2016)

HighlanderNorth said:


> >>>>>Who makes the chrome and copper light in the OP's avatar picture on the linked page?


http://www.banggood.com/search/astrolux.html




RemcoM said:


> What is the shortest and longest throwing light, that is added to this large beamshotcollection? HID....LED, and Halogen?


Oh it's hard to say, we have photographed so many lights but the HID of amaretto was very impressive.

HID 75W amaretto Mod 4.8 Mio Lux (14,8V LiPo)


----------



## richbuff (Jul 12, 2016)

Updated again, the url now shows -800-beamshots- !

Thanks again, Bluzie!


----------



## richbuff (Aug 1, 2016)

Updated to 811 beamshots.

Thrunite TN40 has been added, as well as a few others. 

Thanks again, Bluzie!


----------



## richbuff (Aug 25, 2016)

Updated from 811 to 887 beamshots in the past few hours.

New Eagletacs added, as well as many others. 

Thanks again, Bluzie!


----------



## Wendee (Aug 25, 2016)

I can't believe this! Wow! Over 800 beam shots?  

I've bookmarked the page so I never lose it. 

Thank you for doing all of those shots (what a lot of work!) and also for letting us know about it. :twothumbs


----------



## markr6 (Aug 26, 2016)

I love the consistency. I hope he never leaves/sells this nursery or whatever it is!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 26, 2016)

as impressive as the gallery is from our German counterparts I wish they had some other places to photograph as well. That garden patio with chairs kind of takes away from many of the shots still quite the collection


----------



## richbuff (Sep 13, 2016)

Updated from 887 beamshots to 896 in the past few hours.

Thanks again, Bluzie!


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 13, 2016)

*Super!
* 
It can't be long before he breaks 1000.


----------



## Bluzie (Sep 16, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> *Super!
> *
> It can't be long before he breaks 1000.



Haha, slowly. 

Today we break 900 Beamshots


----------



## Bluzie (Sep 16, 2016)

Throwershots 120 m. 

Thrunite TN42 XHP35 Hi 







Fenix ​​TK61 Kenjii Mod. XP-L Hi






Acebeam K70 XHP35 Hi






Acebeam K60 XHP70


----------



## richbuff (Sep 16, 2016)

It looks like 927, lots of new Zebralight beamshots added. 

Thank you for your extremely valuable beamshots!


----------



## ven (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you bluzie.................awesome:bow::rock:


----------



## ven (Sep 16, 2016)

I keep going back to the k70 and tn42, the k70 is brighter in the spill, hard to tell with the hot spot intensity even though the tn42 is rated at 600kcd............awesome stuff


----------



## Wendee (Sep 16, 2016)

Bluzie, thank you so much! This is *SO* great! I've looked at so many of these pictures now and they're so helpful (and fun to look at too). The shots are so well done. Love it! :goodjob:

I know this will probably turn out to be a really stupid question but I can't figure out how to search for a particular beam shot. 
I've tried the search function on the website (taschenlampen) and I've tried to google the entire title of the beam shot picture, both with no luck. 

From the list of 900+ beam shot pictures, if I want to find (random pick) "413. Lumintop SD75 XHP70", how do I find that particular picture? :thinking:


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 17, 2016)

Bluzie said:


> Throwershots 120 m.
> 
> ........clipped.......
> 
> Acebeam K60 XHP70



That looks like a great light!


----------



## ven (Sep 17, 2016)

StandardBattery said:


> That looks like a great light!




It is.................made even better with a shaved dome , off vinh to push the light up to around 200kcd+


----------



## Bluzie (Sep 17, 2016)

Wendee said:


> I know this will probably turn out to be a really stupid question but I can't figure out how to search for a particular beam shot.
> I've tried the search function on the website (taschenlampen) and I've tried to google the entire title of the beam shot picture, both with no luck.
> 
> From the list of 900+ beam shot pictures, if I want to find (random pick) "413. Lumintop SD75 XHP70", how do I find that particular picture? :thinking:



Hi Wendee,
i'm afraid that's only manually possible.
The idea is good, i will see what we can do. :twothumbs


----------



## vadimax (Sep 17, 2016)

Is there any option to do a search in their beamshot database? Cannot find Lumintop TD16.

Their review of a light is very rudimentary. Mentioned only that TD16 hits more than specified -- 500+ meters. No exact data.


----------



## vadimax (Sep 17, 2016)

Wendee said:


> Bluzie, thank you so much! This is *SO* great! I've looked at so many of these pictures now and they're so helpful (and fun to look at too). The shots are so well done. Love it! :goodjob:
> 
> I know this will probably turn out to be a really stupid question but I can't figure out how to search for a particular beam shot.
> I've tried the search function on the website (taschenlampen) and I've tried to google the entire title of the beam shot picture, both with no luck.
> ...



Wendee, I am with you. They have created a good database, but not searchable at all.

P.S.: They DO have SD75 beamshot, but to find it...


----------



## vadimax (Sep 17, 2016)

Ah, sorry, the first post does contain a full beamshot list. But it has no reference to a page with actual photos. You have a knowledge that your light of interest is listed, but finding an actual post with images is a pain in the ***...


----------



## amaretto (Sep 17, 2016)

Look in the list if you find your light and then click on one of the links at the top of the first page.
The lights are in alphabetic order. You only have to look in one page to find your light.

If you have an idea to show a thousand beamshots in a better or easier way without working for weeks on it please tell me.
Bluzie's intention in the past was to compare some edc only. He never suspected that his list would be as big as it is today.


----------



## Wendee (Sep 17, 2016)

amaretto said:


> Look in the list if you find your light and then click on one of the links at the top of the first page.
> The lights are in alphabetic order. You only have to look in one page to find your light.
> [...]



Yes, I discovered that's the best way to find the pictures. Depending on which letter of the alphabet the title starts with, I click a "page" number link at the top, then click a page forward or back, until I get to the right page. 

Page 1 has the list itself, lights that start with a number (4Sevens), lights that start with A, B & C. 
Page 2 is where "D" starts, and so on. 

It's fun to just scroll through all of them. I'm finding so many lights that I've never even heard of. I just saw "Magic Scorpion Transformers 250 Watt Hotwire (6*18650)". What is that?? Holy cow, it lights up the entire place! I'm going to research that one, just out of curiosity. 

This has to be the biggest collection of beam shots in the world (really, it must be).


----------



## richbuff (Sep 23, 2016)

Updated to 933 in the past day or two. 

Thanks again, *Bluzie*!


----------



## Bluzie (Sep 24, 2016)

You are very observant. 

Thanks


----------



## Bluzie (Oct 4, 2016)

Some new Shots.
Unfortunately it was raining, the way is black and wet.
So we can't add the pictures to our Thread.


----------



## richbuff (Nov 6, 2016)

Updated today, Olight X7 Marauder was added. 

Thanks again, *Bluzie*!


----------



## richbuff (Nov 16, 2016)

Updated to 951 today, 

Olight R50 Pro added, as well as some others. 

Thanks again, *Bluzie*!


----------



## richbuff (Jan 3, 2017)

I have been frequently checking this link to see if the Acebeam X65 beamshot has been added: http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/über-950-beamshots-mit-lampenbildern.27575/

I discovered that the X65 beamshot has been added to a new thread at TLF, not located in the "Beamshot Comparison" subforum, but instead located in a new subforum, "1000 Beamshots by Bluzie", http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/lampenliste.53366/

By the way, the X65 beamshot does indeed very graphically show the impressive performance of the X65. 

Thanks again, Bluzie!


----------



## Bluzie (Jan 3, 2017)

Here are some other lights vs X65 

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/%C3%BCber-950-beamshots-mit-lampenbildern.27575/page-19#post-735229


I think it would be the last beamshot in this Thread.


*Please use this sub forum with better structure.
*
richbuff :twothumbs


----------



## richbuff (Mar 29, 2017)

March 28, 2017: updated from 959 to 972: http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/lampenliste.53366/

Thanks again, Bluzie!


----------



## richbuff (Apr 7, 2017)

April 6, 2017: updated from 972 to 1,000! 

Thanks again, Bluzie!


----------



## richbuff (Jun 24, 2017)

June 22, 2017: Updated to 1066. 

Nitecore TM28, Acebeam X45 and others added. 

Thanks again, Bluzie!


----------



## richbuff (Jul 21, 2017)

July 20, 2017: Updated to 1108: http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/lampenliste.53366/

Thanks again, Bluzie!


----------



## richbuff (Aug 5, 2017)

Aug 4, 2017: updated to 1119: http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/lampenliste.53366/


Thanks again, Bluzie!


----------



## richbuff (Sep 26, 2017)

37 more beamshots posted yesterday: http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/lampenliste.53366/page-2#post-828979

Thanks again, Bluzie!


----------



## richbuff (Oct 8, 2017)

Oct. 4, 2017, updated to 1,224

Thanks again, Bluzie!


----------



## richbuff (Nov 8, 2017)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?407493-Taschenlampen-Large-Beamshot-Collection!

Updated to 1231. Includes the Imalent DX80. 

Thanks again, Bluzie!


----------



## richbuff (Dec 3, 2017)

Nov. 30 2017: Updated to 1259: http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/lampenliste.53366/


----------



## richbuff (Sep 24, 2019)

Updated 24 hours ago, I have been checking daily for K75 and MS18.

Many new items were added yesterday: K75, W30, X65 Mini Nw, Astrolux FT03, MF01S, and Fenix LR40R, and many others. 

Thanks again, Bluzie!


----------



## richbuff (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi guys, Great news today! Bluzie just updated his fantastic beamshot collection! 

I have been checking daily for months, waiting for any update. It is very valuable to have comprehensive compendium of beamshots taken under the same conditions, same location, by the same person, for comparison purposes.

Thank you, *Bluzie*!


----------



## Whitelight1 (Jun 11, 2020)

It is an amazing collection of beamshots. I wish there were Malkoff lights in there.


----------



## DayofReckoning (Jun 18, 2020)

I love that there are a collection of old school incandescent Surefire's thrown in the mix there!


----------



## richbuff (Jul 27, 2020)

List was updated yesterday. Imalent MS03 in cw and nw, and others. 

Thank you, *Bluzie*!


----------



## richbuff (Sep 28, 2020)

List was updated about 24 hours ago. New entries include L17, X10, FF5, FT03S 90.2, X9L, and lots of others, too. 

Thank you, *Bluzie!*



-----------
I check Bluzies' lamp list every day.


----------



## richbuff (Apr 18, 2021)

List was updated about 12 hours ago. New entries include Weltool W4 LEP, Imalent R90TS and MS18, and many others.

Thank you, *Bluzie*! I check the list every day. 




-----------
I check Bluzies' lamp list every day.


----------



## richbuff (Jul 22, 2021)

List was updated about 12 hours ago. 

Thank you, *Bluzie*! I check the list every day.


----------



## richbuff (Aug 8, 2021)

List was updated about 12 hours ago. New: Acebeam E70, Astrolux FT02S, Emisar D4V2 4 x W2, Fenix LR50R, and lots of others.

Thank you, *Bluzie*! I check the list every day.


----------



## richbuff (Sep 24, 2021)

List was updated less than one hour ago. New: Hikelite HK90, Nitewatch Ni03 Valkyrie SFN55.2 and many, many others. 
It is nice to see the X65 and HK90 and GT94 beamshots photographed by the same photographer in the same place under the same conditions. Same with all of the other beamshots. 

Also, the first comparitive beamshot of the new SFN55.2 emitter. 

Thank you, *Bluzie*! I check the list every day.


----------

